# Near 'disaster'



## jibbah-jabbah (Dec 7, 2004)

I came close to getting fresh road paint all over my new De Rosa Dual on its _maiden voyage_!

I was about 5 minutes into the ride when there was a line-up of cars behind a slow-moving construction vehicle...I wasn't too observant, and while doing a half-assed track stand behind the stopped traffic, I ran over the wet paint! Fortunately, I was going slow enough to get paint only on the front tire, which dried into a paste quickly and eventually scraped off completely--but not before a slip of the hand that jammed some paint far up under my thumbail--ouch. Imagine the disaster had I gone 20+ mph over the paint!

Funny thing is I never had something like this happen, and I'd ridden my old road bike for 5 years now--and the first time I ride my new De Rosa, this happens! On a side note, I'm loving my new bike, it is a beautiful frame--mine is "Rosso Red", and was my least favorite choice but in the end the only choice(I love the new white with blue highlight paint scheme). Of course, now that I see the red frame in person, I love it!


----------

